# CGK Boer Goats 2017 winter kiddings



## RPC

Our kidding season started a month earlier this year. We wanted bigger kids for the fair. I have 9 does due in this set. 1 due sometime end of january-end of February. Then possibly 4 does due March/April.

So far 3 does have kidded.

Lexus started us off 12/13/17 with paint buck/red doe twins.








Martini was next on 12/14/17 with 2 bucks and 1 doe. I never leave more then 2 on a doe due to past bad experiences so 1 buck went to a pet home at 24 hours old. The doe is nursing. 








Nora decided to kid 2 days early on 12/16/17 with buck/doe twins. I think we are keeping her doe as long as she grows well and looks good. The doe has the odd coloring.









I will try to update as more are born. 1 doe due today, 4 due wednesday, and 1 due thursday. So hopefully we am done by the weekend.


----------



## Goat_Scout

Awwww, they are so cute! Good luck with your other does!


----------



## ArborGoats

That is great! Good luck!


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

They are adorable!! Good luck with the rest of your does


----------



## goat girls

cute happy kidding


----------



## toth boer goats

So cute.


----------



## Jessica84

Well your getting your bucks this year!! You keep that buck fairy your way  all are super cute, I like the little girl your thinking about keeping. You should name her Meme because she looks like she has some serious eye shadow going on lol


----------



## RPC

Well you spoke too soon. Stirred had twin dies this morning.


----------



## cbrossard

So fun!! I love that little doe you are thinking of keeping!


----------



## HoosierShadow

Aww Congrats on all of the babies you've had so far they are adorable! I love the little doe you are thinking about keeping, she has such a beautiful face & coloring. Martini's boys look so buff! Which one did you end up selling as a bottle baby? 
I'm trying to stay focused on the holidays, but seeing your pics and my friends on FB starting their kidding seasons as well is making me anxious! We wanted Dec kids this year, maybe next year! We have 5 weeks before our first doe is due, seems like forever!


----------



## RPC

I ended up selling martinis traditional buck kid.

Well this was one confusing birth for me. Mercedes just had twin does. 1st confusing part is she was ultrasounded with triplets. She is passing placenta and i bounced her 3 times. The other weird thing is there is no where that i can find spots in either her or my bucks pedigree. But she had a traditional and a spotted. Here they are.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

Dang. Does she have a history of crazy kiddings or has she totally thrown you the loop?


----------



## RPC

This is only her second kidding. Last year was a huge traditional. Her twin sister is lexus above. Last year lexus had 2 red and 1 traditional buck kids. So these spots are really confusing me


----------



## goat girls

I have a doe doe that is black and white there is no black in her bloodline


----------



## RPC

Shakin had a single doe kid this morning. I am tired of all these does give me bucks.


----------



## ksalvagno

All the kids are cute!


----------



## cbrossard

That is so crazy about Mercedes!


----------



## ArborGoats

Wish Indiana was a might bit closer to NY, I'd be happy to take that mystery doe off your hands =)


----------



## RPC

She can be shipped lol


----------



## toth boer goats

All adorable, congrats and on the spotted one too, that is really something.


----------



## RPC

3 more does to go


----------



## Jessica84

Oh me cocky lol only 3 more to go and I haven’t even started lol but for once that’s ok since I am NOT ready for them yet so I’ll keep living threw you. Fingers crossed for more bucks!!!


----------



## Jessica84

Mr* not me


----------



## RPC

This is round 1. 1 more due in february and 4 in march.


----------



## ArborGoats

I was looking at your website is the above Mercedes the same as the black headed Mercedes? She looks traditional up top with her kids.


----------



## RPC

Yes its the blackhead girl but the heat lamp light makes her look red.


----------



## HoosierShadow

Oh Wow that spotted doe is gorgeous! Congrats!!! Just shows color genes can go crazy lol! 

(sitting over here waiting...5 weeks is a long wait... knowing our girls, the first ones will definitely try to go over due just to amuse me... lol)


----------



## RPC

Painted pretty kidded this afternoon. She had a huge bick and then a doe. Both are red with white polls.


----------



## goat girls

Congrats


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

So what is your total kid count at now?


----------



## RPC

5 bucks 9 does. But i sold 1 buck. Only my 2 red does left to kid. Hopefully they will both go tonight.


----------



## SalteyLove

Looks like your winter kidding season is going swell!

Any updated photo of Nora's doeling? I love me some extra wide blaze! It makes a beautiful head look even better.


----------



## Jessica84

RPC said:


> 5 bucks 9 does. But i sold 1 buck. Only my 2 red does left to kid. Hopefully they will both go tonight.


I was really shocked when I saw you were selling the boy. 
Still so happy seeing all the healthy babies ️


----------



## RPC

Jessica84 said:


> I was really shocked when I saw you were selling the boy.
> Still so happy seeing all the healthy babies ️


He waa not latching on well thats why he went bye bye. He is doing super well on the bottle.


----------



## RPC

Cindy had a big buck and Cinder is in labor. Thank the lord my December kiddings should be dome tonight. I am so ready to sleep in my own bed.


----------



## SalteyLove

C'mon Cinder - nice set a twins like a champ!


----------



## RPC

Cinder is supposed to hace twins so we will see.


----------



## goat girls

hipmotize her to have two paint doeling that born small and get huge fast


----------



## Goat_Scout

Wow, 3 does kidding in one day - I can't imagine the chaos!

Congratulations on the newest additions!


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

Any kids from Cinder yet?


----------



## Jessica84

RPC said:


> He waa not latching on well thats why he went bye bye. He is doing super well on the bottle.


That's understandable! 
I can't believe you got spots from the traditionals and not the red! Fingers crossed your done tonight although I'm not ready for yours to end yet lol


----------



## RPC

Well i fell asleep in the chair without an alarm set. I woke up at 4am and ran to the barn. Cinder had one nice big buck up and moving and 1 lifeless one in the corner. So i am trying to bring him back. He is up to 99.1 degrees right now.


----------



## Goat_Scout

How is he doing now? I'm so sorry.


----------



## ksalvagno

Congrats on all the kids. Hope the little guy makes it.


----------



## RPC

I had to leave for work but he was up to 100 degrees and holding his head up. He is under the heat lamp.


----------



## RPC

He made it thru the day and is doing well. I am so glad i was able to save him.


----------



## Goat_Scout

They are adorable! And good job on saving the one kid!


----------



## toth boer goats

Aww, so cute. 

So glad he was saved, good work.


----------



## Jessica84

Oh good job!!! I was so upset for you  I can’t tell you how many times I have crashed or slept threw a alarm so don’t feel bad, you did great and saved him! So are you done for now?


----------



## RPC

I am done till daisy in mid February. Hopefully the 4 new does are bred and due in march


----------



## RPC

Little guy ended up passing away last night. Not really sure what happened.


----------



## Goat_Scout

I'm so sorry.


----------



## RPC

Thanks


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

I am so sorry


----------



## Jessica84

Awww dang it! I’m so sorry.


----------



## loggyacreslivestock

So sorry. Congrats on the dapple!


----------



## RPC

Haha thanks i am not sure how i feel about that dappled girl. It sure was a surprise.


----------



## RPC

Well I just moved all 9 does and 15 kids together in the nursey pen. I think they are all happy to have more space. The kids have been running all over. They like to sleep under the hay feeder.
I have 5 more does due sometime between January and April. I really think they will go february and march but who knows. I thought they were all due in December so I didnt watch for breeding dates and I didnt remove the buck because I didnt have his pen ready.


----------



## toth boer goats

I am so sorry.


----------



## ArborGoats

Any new pictures of the kiddos? They sound like they are enjoying their new digs!


----------



## RPC

I will take some tomorrow


----------



## ArborGoats

:7up: Yay!


----------



## RPC

Round 2 started today. This round is a guessing game. I have no idea when any of these 5 are due. All but the yearling i thought were due in december. Surprise they weren't and today i thought maybe Daisy would kid this week so i moved her into a kidding stall at lunch time. And around 330 she had a single doe kid. She has a dark brown head. I was so hoping for a black head.


----------



## wifeof1

Congratulations.


----------



## Jessica84

Good job on getting her moved! Is it warming up any over there?


----------



## RPC

Jessica84 said:


> Good job on getting her moved! Is it warming up any over there?


No we wont get above freezing this week i dont think. But i think i saw some 30s next week. We had a few nice weeks in the 30s and 40s.


----------



## toth boer goats

So cute, congrats.


----------



## RPC

Here are a few updated pictures of my super bowl baby.


----------



## ksalvagno

What a cutie!


----------



## RPC

Thanks I think she is too


----------



## goatblessings

She is beautiful! Congrats!


----------



## toth boer goats

Aww.


----------



## RPC

2 out of the 3 last kiddings have been horrible. But here are some pictures. First is Bonita who had quads but now just has a single buck kid.








Tabby had a single doe kid no problems.








Then Rhonda had quads also. Pulled all 4 because they were coming out backwards and at the same time. She now only has a single doe kid.








Only 1 more to go and i have her down to be due on the 20th of this month.


----------



## ksalvagno

Does that mean you lost 6 kids? I'm so sorry. The ones pictured are adorable.


----------



## RPC

ksalvagno said:


> Does that mean you lost 6 kids? I'm so sorry. The ones pictured are adorable.


Yes i have never had such a bad time. The first doe snapped 3 cords before delivering so they died. The other had really weak kids. She laid on one then at 3 days old 2 more died. It took 5 days for the remaining 1 to walk. They were small but all had teeth.


----------



## loggyacreslivestock

Oh my. So sorry for your losses. I hate triplets and more so quads. Mama's never do well, kids are small, and usually you get bottle babies.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

Wow, I am so sorry


----------



## HoosierShadow

I'm really sorry again for your losses, it's heartbreaking. But thank goodness good did come out of it - does are good and they each have a baby to raise. Praying for better luck next year from them as I know you were excited about this bunch.
I'm wondering on the set of quads that were born backwards if they didn't end up ingesting fluids or had oxygen issues that aided in them being so weak, and the 2 not being able to bounce back.

I agree with Julie, I much prefer twins. The one set of quads we had born were good sized and tough though, from the doe we used to have (Snow White). I remember one was HUGE I'd have to look it up but I think he was 14lbs at birth. I remember the others were 7,8 & 9lbs. 
With our triplets this year, we have had 1 baby weak from each set, but thankfully they bounced back. 1 from being in wrong position and being very hard to get him out (Wysteria's boy - head back), Harmony's itty bitty girl became very cold and weak as it was cold out (bottle baby), Luna's middle kid was panting and not quite right (induced - 2 days early), and Misty's buckling was very weak and lethargic and appeared to have breathing issues/couldn't maintain temp (induced - 1 day early). I will say giving the last 2 babies Dex truly made a difference. Misty's boy was the worst of the bunch, I truly thought he was pretty much dead when I was trying to get him warmed up. His mouth was cold as ice, and when I put my finger in his mouth he just laid there with no response - no trying to push it out, or anything. I give a little Dex orally, and a little under the skin. Definitely something to consider keeping on hand if you don't have any. 
We also have given thiamine or B-Complex orally and that really seems to help wake them up. 

Julie - what about the stuff you and Nancy are using on your newborns? I can't remember the name but I am super curious about it! I wonder if stuff like that would have helped the weak kids, especially the white doe.


----------



## RPC

loggyacreslivestock said:


> Oh my. So sorry for your losses. I hate triplets and more so quads. Mama's never do well, kids are small, and usually you get bottle babies.


I will take twins and singles any day. I dont know how some people even like more then that.


----------



## loggyacreslivestock

Candice- it's called Immuprime. Yes, I believe it really gives them a boost and wakes them up. I have never seen such active, almost hyper, kids just after being born. And I mean minutes from birth. I'll attach a pic of it next.


----------



## loggyacreslivestock




----------



## loggyacreslivestock




----------



## toth boer goats

I am so very sorry for all the loss. 

I went through some bad things this go around as well. Not fun, very devastating.


----------



## RPC

toth boer goats said:


> I am so very sorry for all the loss.
> 
> I went through some bad things this go around as well. Not fun, very devastating.


It is so discouraging but if it happens again next year I will know something is up. I didnt have these does before they were bred so I think they were too fat and when i tried to bring them down some I think that was part of the issue with the weak kids.


----------



## Karen

So sorry, prayers for comfort for you, but so glad you had survivors after all that loss. It just reminds me of something a vet on my old radio show once said, "Unfortunately when you have livestock, sometimes you're gonna end up with deadstock. Just part of the deal."


----------



## Jessica84

I’m so sorry you had such a rough time  I hate seeing anyone that works so hard like you do have crap luck


----------

